# Budget Binoculars



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

For anyone looking for some budget binoculars, maybe for their 12-year old son or daughter hunting for the first time, like mine is this year... Kents Market in Tremonton has some Athlon Talos 10x50 binoculars on for $79. That's a great price on manageable optics... 

In talking with the optics guy, they'll let the Vortex Diamondback HD 10x42 go for $150 out the door as well. 

I looked at both, and the Vortex were slightly more crisp, but it wasn't great enough to spend an extra $70 on optics my 12-year old son will use and probably like just fine.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’ve used Kent’s in Tremonton for every optic purchase I’ve made for years - amazing prices and great guys!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The diamondback 10x42's are pretty clear glass. My son used the normal non-HDs and some debris came loose inside, hair or silicone... Idk. Sent them in for cleaning and they just sent back some brand new HDs  Vortex rocks.


The only complaint of Diamondbacks is they are a bit heavier than the Nikon Monarchs me and my wife use (she has HD, I have regular).


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I've used Kent's in Tremonton for every optic purchase I've made for years - amazing prices and great guys!


Yep.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I might have to make a road trip and check this place out. 


Athlon has a great warranty and makes a great optic IMO. I have a few of the rifle scopes and I love them. In fact, I sold a NF scope I had on a 300 and sport the Athlon Cronus BTR now. Its half the cost of a NF and does the same thing.


----------

